
Should Your Startup Stay Stealth? - spinron
http://www.readwriteweb.com/start/2010/09/should-your-startup-stay-steal.php?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+readwriteweb+%28ReadWriteWeb%29
======
cwb
Derek Sivers explains in a 3 min TED talk,
[http://www.ted.com/talks/derek_sivers_keep_your_goals_to_you...](http://www.ted.com/talks/derek_sivers_keep_your_goals_to_yourself.html),
that by keeping your goals to yourself, you become more motivated to achieve
them (because you haven't made them part of your "social reality"). In the
very early stages I suspect that might be the biggest benefit of stealth
mode..

------
wying17
staying stealth could benefit in that you are able to build your own product
without as much of an outside influence, but for some products, advice from
experts helps and could lead you to better opportunities too.

